# Hi from Australia!



## Fetchit (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I am located in Australia and it has always been my understanding that our country is seriously lagging behind the US in terms of quality pet food. 

A few local companies have caught on to the "holistic" market but I think the food imported from the US is still superior.

I thought who better to ask than you guys about brands that we have available here and the best ones to feed. I understand different dogs will do well on different foods but I am wanting to get opinions on which are generally considered to be better foods. 

Sadly we have no Orijen here anymore!
The foods available to me locally are Holistic Select Grain Free, Taste Of The Wild, Wellness Core and a few others I wouldn't bother trying. So out of these 3 brands, which would you feed and why?

Also what is your opinion of potato? Personally I'd prefer to see things like chickpeas but I notice only Holistic Select offer a potato free option out of these 3.

Thanks!
Zali


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Hi Zali.
I don't think anyone posts here any more.

But to answer your question. In my opinion in would depend on price. TOTW is about half the price of those other brands here in USA.

TOTW has had some recalls in the past and is associated with Diamond. Wellness, Eagle pack and Holistic Select are part of Wellpet, which many feel has more integrity.

This article might help you decide:
Best Dog Food Reviews and Ratings of 2015 - Reviews.com

Personally I would judge formulas vs price. All the foods you mentioned are considered good kibbles. All things equal, I would probably try Wellness core and see how your dog does on it. I personally can't afford to feed my dogs core, so out of those choices I would probablly feed TOTW. Their Wetlands formula looks good on paper and is $41 for 28 pounds at my local feed shop. I think Core is something like $35 for 12 pounds.
Big difference.

Good luck


----------



## Fetchit (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to reply! Taste of the wild is expensive here ($110 for the 13.6kg) but price is no issue.
Interesting that it is cheaper where you are than other brands, is it generally considered a budget food or of average quality because of the price?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

It's considered a budget friendly no grain dog food.
It is a good deal but in 2012 there were yet another batch of recalls and a lot of people started looking into better foods.
At least that's the way I see it. I lost a lot of trust after that. I just recently gave it another shot because it was on sale.
My dogs seem to do well on it but I'm always looking for something better in the same price range.

Wellness core is always expensive.


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Fetchit, if you're still here... Orijen will be available here again in late January 2019 :cheer2:

I've been feeding 'Stay Loyal' and 'Holistic select salmon/anchovy/chicken'. But will be swapping to Orijen the minute it arrives here!


----------

